# Home Brew Lead Screw Chaff Shield



## LX Kid (Mar 2, 2016)

] Being Mr. Cheapo, I'm trying to figure out how to make a lead screw chaff shield.  I took a 6"  piece of roofing drip edge and was trying to figure out a way to make one.   My lead screw is about 30" long and don't want to spend the money for a rolled up piece of spring steel metal.  Gotta be someone out there that has figured this out!  Problem with my drip edge is that it will actually will work until I get my hand cut or it gets a ding in it and won't pass under the cross slide.  I know that I can use a piece of vinyl, even making it wider and longer,  but is kind of a hassle.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Mar 3, 2016)

Interesting execution!

I've been wanting to retrofit one of those coiled-flat spring do-dads that the English chaps have to protect their leadscrews.  Something along these lines may be more expedient.


----------



## British Steel (Mar 3, 2016)

The coiled-flat springs are mostly fitted for Elfin Safety, as a lot of "hobby" lathes are also sold into schools and colleges (where once they had Harrisons and Colchesters - makes me weep) but there's a BIG disadvantage with 'em: You lose close to 2" at each end of the carriage travel on most of the small lathes...
I'd much prefer to be able to see the leadscrew and remember to clean and lubricate it anyway 

A bellows cover would probably work and take up less space, that's something you can fold yourself, although a bit fiddly, the DIY camera guys do it all the time?

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## MozamPete (Mar 3, 2016)

I saw a setup once where they had adapted a normal steel retractable tape measure attached between the headstock end and the carriage to cover the leadscrew. Thought that was a simple idea.


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 3, 2016)

MozamPete said:


> I saw a setup once where they had adapted a normal steel retractable tape measure attached between the headstock end and the carriage to cover the leadscrew. Thought that was a simple idea.



Yes I just remembered seeing something like that somewhere before.  Have to be the widest tape you could find.  I haven't seen one wider than 1" before and don't know if they make one any wider than that.  Be something to look into though.  Good tip!  Thanks


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm really liking the idea of "Cheeseking" posted on one of my other topics.  He's using a metal plate the width of his cross-slide, which also covers the lead screw.  If your turning further away from the chuck then just add another plate onto the first and it's all easily installed and removed as needed.


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 3, 2016)

Here is another idea from "moconner" on a Myford 7 on the HMEM forum where he is also using a shield below the ways.  I'm liking that also.  I think the one on his ways should be a little longer though.


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 3, 2016)

I think it's called swarf.  Chaff is ejected from combat aircraft in order to confuse incoming radar guided missiles.


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 3, 2016)

cjtoombs said:


> I think it's called swarf.  Chaff is ejected from combat aircraft in order to confuse incoming radar guided missiles.



Well of course your correct!  Swarf it will be.


----------



## atunguyd (Mar 4, 2016)

cjtoombs said:


> I think it's called swarf.  Chaff is ejected from combat aircraft in order to confuse incoming radar guided missiles.


It's also ejected as part of the coffee roasting process.... 

Explains why I feel like a fighter pilot every time I roast coffee beans. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 4, 2016)

atunguyd said:


> It's also ejected as part of the coffee roasting process...
> Explains why I feel like a fighter pilot every time I roast coffee beans.
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Don't know why I started  calling it chaff!  It's also the husks of grains like rice, wheat etc.  "Swarf" just sounds like a weird word to me but "newbie" has to learn the lingo of the trade!  LoL


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's my lead screw swarf cover that moves with carriage.  It's about seven inches long of thin aluminum.  I added a strong earth magnet under the rack to stop the carriage from crashing the cover into the head stock.  Not the strongest metal but if it works well I will use a thicker aluminum.  I'll use it awhile and see how durable it is.  Still thinking that I'll add a plate across the ways to protect them.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Mar 4, 2016)

You're giving me ideas LX Kid!


----------



## francist (Mar 4, 2016)

Chaff is a good word, and not used nearly enough these days. Very descriptive, I like it. 

Nice job on the deflector too, LX.

-frank


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 12, 2016)

After testing the very thin aluminum swarf shield I decided to make a thicker one. The thinner one seemed to work very well so I made another a little wider and more durable.  When I get a chance I'll make another for the right side of the table.


----------

